# My auratus is fat



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

He is a fatty. I thought I was feeding him the perfect amount, but I guess I am feeding him too much? I thought maybe it was a symptom of a disease, but I looked through it and I am under the impression that bloat would mean his entire body is bloated. His abdomen is rather wide, and that is it. I must say that my frog isn't much of a pleasure to watch anymore. One thing I noticed is that he only seems to come out during feeding time and that is it. I know auratus aren't the most bold, but for a good two months he was always out and about. Now, he seems to take residence on one (and only one) leaf. I would like to see him out more. There are a lot of hiding places and leaves in the viv, and I have two pieces of wood and a rock that he can use to climb to higher parts. Humidity is kept at a constant 83%-90% (really can't get it higher than 90), although the temperature has been in the low 70's (around 72 constant during day) because the heat in my building hasn't been turned on yet (this is also causing me some FF production problems). What could be causing his inactivity? Is the tank too cool?

How can I go about "combatting" this weight problem, though? Should I skip feeding every other day? Or just all in all lower the amount of FF I feed by a lot? People always say to feed around 20+, and that is indeed what I do. I like seeing my frog plump, but to be this fat is a little worrisome. 

I know there are a lot of questions thrown in here, but that's what you experienced members are for!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Need...pics....


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

Alright, I'll try to get some later. But just for an idea, his body looks something like this, if you were looking at him from the top: o*O*. Head is the small o, rest of body the big O. Combine the two letters and you have my auratus.


----------



## ravengritz (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree that pic would help. Are you sure your auratus is a he? One of my females closely resembles a connonball most of the time (pretty much whenever she hasn't laid in the past week).
Melissa


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

I just say he to make it easier. No other auratus in the tank to mate with, though. It's in there alone.


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

Here's a pic. I just fed him so he seems larger than usual...I'm scared for your responses.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

not the best pic....hard to see him under the plants.

From what I can see....looks big but I seen quite a few fatter than that....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

He is a little on the tubby side. Doesn't look bloated though, imo, but I'm not an expert. Does he have a little dish for soaking? I had a frog get a bit round. I found him soaking in his dish. Later I found a gigantic frog poo. Seriously, I thought an earthworm had invaded my tank. 

You could try cutting back on flies and see if he gets back to normal size.

Could this be an egg laden female?


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

I know it isn't the best pic, but when I get close with the camera it scares him off. As long as you guys think it's nothing more than being a lard-ass, then I'll just feed every other day at this point. He has a dish for soaking, however I haven't changed the water in quite some time because he rarely goes in the hut where it is.

He looked like this just last month, and I'd love to get him back down to that size.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

frogface said:


> Could this be an egg laden female?


That was my first thought. My female auratus looks just like that.


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

***Edit*** When you all were saying egg laden, I was blanking out and forgetting how frogs actually fertilize a females eggs. So I was thinking of pregnancy. Excuse my confusion!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The females develop eggs on their own.


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

See above post before I embarrass myself further!


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

So maybe it is a female? If so, should I be providing a place for her to release these eggs, regardless of the absence of a male?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know much about it. I've read about females releasing their own eggs but don't really know how that works.

You could try emptying the water from the dish under the hut and see if she will go in there to lay.


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah, I wonder what the deal is without the presence of a male...

Maybe you guys are right...seems highly unlikely to me that my frog could possibly gain this much weight in just a month. It seemed pretty sudden, too.

Have to admit, I am pretty shattered that this could be a female. Been calling "it" a he since day one.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

A better pic would help, I know my auratus aren't close to that fat but it could just be the picture.


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok I'll try and get another one tonight after class.


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

Okay, so if it is indeed eggs, how long before she lays? She, or he, whatever it is, has been like this for a month now.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Marconis, we really need better pics of her. Being egg laden is just a guess.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I agree ^^. A clear shot of the front toes would help as well.


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

And why is that? I tried to snap a bunch of photos on Thursday, but every time I get near, the frog hops away. It's very difficult. No matter how quietly I approach.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Males have larger toe pads than females. It's more pronounced in tinctorius, but it is still an indicator in auratus.


Marconis said:


> And why is that? I tried to snap a bunch of photos on Thursday, but every time I get near, the frog hops away. It's very difficult. No matter how quietly I approach.


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

Cool! My brother is a better photographer than I, so I'll have him snap a shot and hopefully have it up in the next few days.

Thanks


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

These are old photos...would any of these help?


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

All of yesterday my frog wouldn't really move. Was still large. This morning I wake up and see the frog in open area, more or less back to its normal size.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Interesting! Did you look around for some jelly or eggs? Or maybe a gigantic poo 

I'm sorry, I can't see your pics from my work computer. I'll check them out when I get home.


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

Ha, I looked around but didn't see much. The light doesn't come on until 2:15ish so I'll have a look then. I must say I am relatively happy to see that (s)he is back to normal size. Relatively inactive before this, now s(he) is out and about and actively hunting for flies. Glad to see everything back to normal. One more question, how long do females tend to hold their eggs for? This lasted over a month.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Sure looks like a female to me. In fact, it looks almost exactly like my female Costa Rican Green & Black from Patrick Nabors. Even the pattern is very close.

Here's my female:








And the male:








Although neither photo shows the toepad real well, note the difference in the male's front and rear toepads. The female's will look similar, with the front only slightly larger.

This difference is less pronounced in auratus compared to tinctorius, but it is an indicator. The body shape on yours looks right for a female to me as well.


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

Cool! Thanks for the info . Gonna have to rename her! Haha


----------

